

Artificial meat? Food for thought by 2050 - SandB0x
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/aug/16/artificial-meat-food-royal-society

======
Synaesthesia
We don't _need_ to eat meat at all. It's a total luxury. You can get all the
nutrients, protein etc from non-meat products.

